# hot picture for new AMD 790gx overclock software



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

hot picture for new AMD 790gx overclock software
 guys there is new 790gx overclock software , this software is powerful and can control in everything like cpu multiplier , cpu voltage , ram times , all fsb control, graphic card sitting , and too many sitting 

this program like amd overdrive with betterments and more open options and like other new programs such as p45 mobo's programs , very cool program


  

  

 


source from tomshardware


----------



## holy_ (Aug 6, 2008)

isn't it AMD Overdrive but with different colour?


----------



## WildCat87 (Aug 6, 2008)

holy_ said:


> isn't it AMD Overdrive but with different colour?


Yep. Even says so in the images.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

holy_ said:


> isn't it AMD Overdrive but with different colour?




righ i forget this , but also this program come with betterments and more open options


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 6, 2008)

WildCat87 said:


> Yep. Even says so in the images.



right , but i think this only made for amd790gx


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 6, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> right , but i think this only made for amd790gx



The 790GX is the video version of the 790FX right? So this program from what I have seen i.e ASUS M3A790A Deluxe ( my motherboard with the SB 750 chip) which is what this program is for .It is still AMD Overdrive.

Also this Advance screen (middle option) Only shows up on the SB750 chips set.


----------



## holy_ (Aug 6, 2008)

Ah, ACC is there =)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 6, 2008)

Shoot I had it wrong ,here is the ASUS version .

Also here is a good read on the new boards. http://techreport.com/articles.x/15256


----------



## nanohead (Aug 8, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> The 790GX is the video version of the 790FX right? So this program from what I have seen i.e ASUS M3A790A Deluxe ( my motherboard with the SB 750 chip) which is what this program is for .It is still AMD Overdrive.
> 
> Also this Advance screen (middle option) Only shows up on the SB750 chips set.



I have that screen today, but it doesn't have the ACC panel.   Doesn't work too well either, always crashes my system


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 8, 2008)

nanohead said:


> I have that screen today, but it doesn't have the ACC panel.   Doesn't work too well either, always crashes my system



your Gigabyte have the SB750 chip set? It only works on that ,If it does go to your bios and set the ACC in there to auto.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 10, 2008)

this programs is very useful , you don't need to restart you chmos every 5 minutes when you do overclock , and anyone have a picture using some dual core amd cpu


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is the M3A79-T (updated M3A32-MVP) http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/press-releases-tech-news/8942-asus-introduces-m3a79-t-deluxe-motherboard.html


----------

